# 2016 "!0 Worst Consumer Rated Dry Dog Foods"



## DogOwner (Jul 30, 2015)

Don't think you will be surprised by these brands.

The 10 Worst Consumer Rated Dry Dog Food Brands For 2016 | The Dog Digest


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

CalMom said:


> Don't think you will be surprised by these brands.
> 
> The 10 Worst Consumer Rated Dry Dog Food Brands For 2016 | The Dog Digest


No - not surprised except for Iams Pro Active. I knew it had gone downhill since P & G purchased the company but to see it in the top 10 worst is very sad. Back in the 1980s it was considered a superior dog food.
I was surprised that the #1 worst (I won't give it away) is still being produced ! I haven't seen it in any store I shop at in decades.

Thanks for posting. I recommend anyone interested in this topic to get the Whole Dog Journal's annual review of dog foods. Good overview and includes the manufacturing process.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Iams & Eukanuba (same company/different wrapper) Have you ever looked at the Peta web sight on this place... very disturbing.


----------



## GoldenFocus (Feb 28, 2016)

Purina Kibble =Cap'n Crunch


----------



## Xlionesss (Jun 20, 2016)

goldy1 said:


> No - not surprised except for Iams Pro Active. I knew it had gone downhill since P & G purchased the company but to see it in the top 10 worst is very sad. Back in the 1980s it was considered a superior dog food.
> I was surprised that the #1 worst (I won't give it away) is still being produced ! I haven't seen it in any store I shop at in decades.
> 
> Thanks for posting. I recommend anyone interested in this topic to get the Whole Dog Journal's annual review of dog foods. Good overview and includes the manufacturing process.



Unfortunately we carry it at the store I work at. I'm at Tractor Supply. Fortunately we don't sell much of it, still sell a lot of Alpo though...


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Take the review with a grain of salt as that's all they're worth. 

The ratings and comments do not stand up to even simple scrutiny.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

goldy1 said:


> No - not surprised except for Iams Pro Active. I knew it had gone downhill since P & G purchased the company but to see it in the top 10 worst is very sad.



P&G has nothing to do with the product. They sold it off over two years ago. Mars owns it now.


----------



## Wolfeye (Sep 15, 2015)

Well, my Fenris lived on Pedigree adult and lived almost 11 years. That seems about average for a Golden. Even so, I'm going to switch to a higher-quality food with my upcoming puppy. I think its between these three:

Hills Science Diet

Blue Buffalo

Purina Pro Plan

Any recommendations are welcome.


----------



## thelady (Jul 15, 2013)

I fed my first golden Eukenuba. She would get hot spots often. She passed at 11 and 
was pretty sick. Got our second Golden and she would eat and start rubbing her
face on the wall. She scratched her whiskers off. I said something is not right 
here. Corn in the Eukenuba. Switched to Solid Gold Holistique and she has 
not had a hot spot since. Bad ear infection went away and never returned.
Who knew this?


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Wolfeye said:


> Well, my Fenris lived on Pedigree adult and lived almost 11 years. That seems about average for a Golden. Even so, I'm going to switch to a higher-quality food with my upcoming puppy. I think its between these three:
> 
> Hills Science Diet
> 
> ...


My father-in-law feeds his now 16-year old sheltie Alpo. I really think it is 95% luck. 


Blue buffalo was much too rich for my puppy(and our then senior). She hates Purina Pro, but lots and lots and lots rave about it here. So, from those choices, I would go with Purina Pro Plan. We switched her to grain free because she itches insane amounts so we do the salmon based Taste of the wild puppy. 


Good luck!


----------



## GoldenFocus (Feb 28, 2016)

I ate Twinkees and Ho Ho's for most of my formative years and ended up looking like Arnold Schwarzenegger....well not quite like that, but I really do agree that some dogs are just plain old tough and healthy and Alpo plus table scraps will hold it in good stead. No different than people really, some of us get away with poor diet and some don't.

All we can do is try to maximize the CHANCES of a long and healthy life with good food, exercise and positive attention.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

GoldenFocus said:


> I ate Twinkees and Ho Ho's for most of my formative years and ended up looking like Arnold Schwarzenegger....well not quite like that, but I really do agree that some dogs are just plain old tough and healthy and Alpo plus table scraps will hold it in good stead. No different than people really, some of us get away with poor diet and some don't.
> 
> All we can do is try to maximize the CHANCES of a long and healthy life with good food, exercise and positive attention.


Agree, 100%. Didn't mean to imply we should go that route. It's just kind of like Murphy's law to me.. doesn't mean I'd feed my puppies junk.


----------



## GoldenFocus (Feb 28, 2016)

Kalhayd said:


> Agree, 100%. Didn't mean to imply we should go that route. It's just kind of like Murphy's law to me.. doesn't mean I'd feed my puppies junk.


Oh yes...I was just thinking about the old school pup food like Alpo and it made laugh that I ate all kinds and every kind of thing back in the day.

My first dog ate some sort of sawdust kibble, joking about that but I am sure it was not good, but he also ate what ever I ate at the table. My Father was a Navy Pilot and was gone from home quite a bit so my Mom let me take liberties with my BFF. So he ate all kinds of people food as well and lived for 14 years in good health. 

Best of luck!


----------



## Wolfeye (Sep 15, 2015)

When I went to college I took a class in horse nutrition. At some point in time we had to formulate our own horse feed based on meeting protein and other nutrient requirements. Not being a horse owner, I compiled a perfectly balanced horse feed based solely on the requirements for nutrition. My instructor took a look at it and commented "Nice, but there's no way a horse would actually EAT that"

I seem to recall Science Diet being the same way. I tried it once and the dog hated it. We'll see how it goes, this time, if I go that route. For those of us who aren't independently wealthy it all comes down to availability, nutrition, and cost. A balancing act, for sure.


----------



## 3181wly (Nov 22, 2015)

My Doc eats Taste of the Wild twice a day, plus a few liver freeze-dried treats. He loves his food, eats it down, then no bother about food until his next feeding. I don't know much about dog food, but this is what the service dog program fed my dog for over 2 years prior to my getting him as my partner, so I'm sticking with it.


----------



## 3181wly (Nov 22, 2015)

This is an update. I haven't been around here for a good long time, but I want to update my response to the thread. A couple years or more ago, I dropped Taste of Wild because it didn't contain grain, which of course is one of their big selling points. I dropped because of something I read from FDA, but I don't remember what anymore. I picked Purina Pro Focus Sensitive Skin I think is the name, because of things I read at the time. Doc has been happy, and I am happy because Doc is happy. That is all. Bill.


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

It is interesting that a common ingredient in many of the "worst" foods on that list is CORN!


----------



## GWINSTON (Mar 21, 2019)

Wolfeye said:


> Well, my Fenris lived on Pedigree adult and lived almost 11 years. That seems about average for a Golden. Even so, I'm going to switch to a higher-quality food with my upcoming puppy. I think its between these three:
> 
> Hills Science Diet
> 
> ...


Purina pro plan. Ask your breeder, if you have one.


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

Foods without Corn, Soy, or Wheat, and have MEAT as their first ingredient are my own Choice.
(I feed Kirkland Chicken and Rice (by Diamond Foods). Been using it for over 25 years and my vet approves.
You may find this of interest!


----------

